

Why does mobile have to "win"? - andyfleming
http://andyfleming.com/why-does-mobile-have-to-win/

======
badman_ting
I think this focuses a little too much on phraseology and not enough on why
people are saying it. The way people use computers is changing fast, and it's
going to look a lot different than it does now. It's not comfortable but it's
happening. I was going to say more but I think this is just an ad for
something the author is working on. Good luck!

~~~
andyfleming
Honestly, it's a rant I felt compelled to share. The note at the end isn't
overbearing IMO, and helps show practically how this affects what I'm working
on.

